# Getting rid of crazy water retention from growth hormone?



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Other than stopping it, any way of reducing the water?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Reduce the dose as water retention is a side effect the more u use the worse it will be.


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

Could things like exemestane not help?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Other than stopping it, any way of reducing the water?


What dose you running it mate?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Only thing to do is lower the dose AI's wont help as its not estro related. Watch sodium level in your diet also. I've found certain, shall we say cheaper brands are worse for causing this also..


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Dyazide is quite mild and can be used...


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> Reduce the dose as water retention is a side effect the more u use the worse it will be.


Strange, ran higher than this dose before and the same brand. Oh well - cheers Paul.

Ps -5iu non training days, 7iu training days.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

UK1989 said:


> Dyazide is quite mild and can be used...


what about the rebound that happens when you stop? Plus this does not cure the issue


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

never knew growth gives bloat


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

Sounds like gh filled with **** fillers

Reckon if you b were to switch to a better grade it would drop off


----------

